# Abgerundetes-Rechteck-Werkzeug



## FlashFreak81 (17. April 2010)

Liebe Member,
Habe seit längerem eigentlich ein Problem. Konnte das immer irgendwie anders basteln, aber ich brauche das Werkzeug jetzt.
Jedes mal wenn ich das Abgerundete-Rechteck-Werkzeug auswähle und ein Rechteck damit machen möchte, wir der erste Klick im Bild die Ecke oben links und die andere Ecke ist immer irgendwo weit unten, so dass das ein riesen Ding wird.
Habe auch ein Screenshot mit angehangen, weil das vielleicht jetzt nicht verstanden wurde 

Hier ist das Bild

Bitte schnellst möglich helfen ...


----------



## ManfredMuster (17. April 2010)

Du hast bei dem Rechteckwerkzeugoptionen wahrscheinlich eine feste Größe oder ein festes Seitenverhältnis
eingestellt das solltest Du einfach wieder rückgängig machen bzw. den dort eingestellten Wert löschen oder
die Option nicht auf eine feste Größe stellen. Dann klappts auch.


----------



## FlashFreak81 (17. April 2010)

Wo bitte kann man das denn einstellen?
Ich dachte bisher das geht nur bei den Auswahlen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. April 2010)

Hallo, 

das stellst du unter den Geometrie-Optionen ein (kleines unscheinbares Dreieck links von der Radius Einstellung)


Alex


----------



## FlashFreak81 (17. April 2010)

Ich ging davon aus das dies die Auswahl für die Eigene Form ist ^^
Vielen Dank euch beiden.


----------

